# Engagement rings in Limerick



## Elkie01 (20 Mar 2007)

Hi there

First time poster here so please bear with me ... 

I just got engaged and have started looking for engagement rings. As we're keeping it secret until we've decided on the wedding etc we cant ask any of our family and friends for advice... I am just wondering if anyone has any recommendations for jewellers in Limerick or nearby (Cork/ Galway). I know Keanes and Matthew Stephens are meant to be pretty good??

Also should you ask for discounts etc? if so should you look for 10%, 15% or more?? Also would it be worth our while taking a trip to Dublin? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Bob_tg (20 Mar 2007)

There are plenty of other posts on this... do a search with 'engagement ring' as key words.  

One note, though, rings can be 50-70% cheaper in other countries (e.g. USA).  After the costs of getting there (or ignoring the costs if you use it as a holiday cost), you can still save over a third.


----------



## mrgtbad (6 Apr 2007)

we used a workshop in dublin and we were very happy.he handmade a beautiful singlestone diamond ring in platinum.it was 30%cheaper than going into a shop.if your intrested i'll get u the number.gtb


----------



## ulcercentral (9 Apr 2007)

Fabulous place in Shannon - Brian Gleeson's Goldsmiths - 

We used them for my engagement ring and also both my husband and my wedding rings. Found them very good value and we delighted with their service.


----------



## wendy (20 Apr 2007)

we purchased our engagemrnt ring and wedding rings in Ryans jewellers in limerick.  they were very nice in there and very reasonable. Brian gleesons in ballycasey craft & design center is also good. they can custom make your rings.
good luck


----------



## lyonsie (20 Apr 2007)

[SIZE=-1]www.*fraser**diamonds*.com/  is a great site, or [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]www.diamond.ie/.   You can get a ring for a fraction of the price of the shops.   Just tell them what you want, price range, and you can view before you spend.
L.
[/SIZE]


----------



## Surreal (27 Apr 2007)

recommend you try fallers in galway

in relation to getting discounts -  the bottom line is that to take it off then they have to add it on beforehand - the better jewellers are unlikely to give much of a discount for the very reason that they more than likely have not overpriced it in the first place.

buying off a reputable jeweller in ireland is probably the best option as to maintain their reputation, they have to sell diamonds of a high standard - quality of diamonds from abroad can vary a lot and to the untrained eye they can nall look the same. certificates are often not worth paper written on


----------

